
EBPF and FUSE = Faster FUSE File Systems [pdf] - riyakhanna1983
https://events.linuxfoundation.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/When-eBPF-Meets-FUSE-Improving-Performance-of-User-File-Systems-Ashish-Bijlani-Georgia-Tech.pdf
======
joshbaptiste
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmoJCHNEp2w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmoJCHNEp2w)

